# Dave Hutchins has passed



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm so sorry to have to tell you that our friend Dave died at 3 am this morning. He was in the hospital and his niece said it was a peaceful passing.


----------



## Glorie (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm so sorry - I wish I could have gotten to know him better.


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh My! I am so sorry to hear that, my thoughts, heart and prayers go out to his family and friends.


----------



## GB (Jan 29, 2009)

What horrible news. RIP Dave!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 29, 2009)

I am in shock!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leolady (Jan 29, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this.  The last I heard he was getting better.


----------



## deelady (Jan 29, 2009)

My heart dropped when I saw this  
Rest peacefully Dave. You will be remembered by many!!




God Bless you friend.



And thank you Fisher's Mom for keeping us updated. {{{{HUG}}}}


----------



## Alix (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear this. He will be missed.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 29, 2009)

sad.... no words....


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 29, 2009)

oh how sad... posting one day, gone the next, so hard to understand.......


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 29, 2009)

Sad news....


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh no, no , no. Oh God. My heart hurts.
Oh this can't be.
What the HE** happened?
What
Who do we send condolences to? 
I'm not sure about the jewish faith, except sitting shiva.
Oh, FM, I'm so sorry.
Susan's gonna be so upset too.


----------



## Mama (Jan 29, 2009)

How sad.  He will be missed.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm so sad.  He was a sweet man.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 29, 2009)

aww noooo *tears*


----------



## babetoo (Jan 29, 2009)

rest in peace dave. you will be missed


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 29, 2009)

quicksilver said:


> Oh no, no , no. Oh God. My heart hurts.
> Oh this can't be.
> What the HE** happened?
> What
> ...



QS, he posted his address on the last thread that FM had regarding his health.  I have it if you can't find it.  I am just going to send a card to that address, to "The Family of David Hutchins".  

This is such an incredible shock.  He sounded so up when he "stopped in" here but then when we heard nothing I was worried.  My thoughts and prayers go to his family.  At least he is not in pain.


----------



## sattie (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm very sorry to hear that... my condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 29, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> QS, he posted his address on the last thread that FM had regarding his health. I have it if you can't find it. I am just going to send a card to that address, to "The Family of David Hutchins".
> 
> This is such an incredible shock. He sounded so up when he "stopped in" here but then when we heard nothing I was worried. My thoughts and prayers go to his family. At least he is not in pain.


 
Thanks Laurie. 
I have his address from when we first heard, and sent 
a bunch of cards. But that's his apt.
The obit will tell the appropriate thing for us to do, I guess.
I'll have to pull up his local paper.

I'm not sure what will happen in Dave's case, but if memory serves me; in the jewish faith there is no embalming, and internment is within 24 hours, but not on the sabbath, which is tomorrow night.

Please, someone else jump in here. What is protocol?


----------



## GB (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes the burial is within 24 hours, but not on the sabbath. I am sure any cards sent to his apt will make it to the correct people.


----------



## miniman (Jan 29, 2009)

Very sorry to hear the news. He will be missed.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 29, 2009)

Thank you for the PM Terry, I can't tell you how this makes my heart ache..Gramps was special to us, my whole family loved him and the little ones called him gramps like I did we will miss him dearly but hold him forever in our hearts..Rest in peace gramps, we love you
cj


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm so sorry I didn't look this up earlier. I guess I was sort of shell shocked. Here's a link where you can leave a condolence message:
Hamilton's Funeral Home
Yes, according to his Jewish faith, he will be buried tomorrow. He had arranged this when he found out how ill he was. I believe the burial will be in Mt. Vernon but I'm not sure about the specifics.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear that.  We feel very fortunate to have gotten to meet Dave.  He even gave us a big jar of his home-made seasoning mix.  He was a very nice man and he will be missed.

Barbara


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 29, 2009)

Fisher's Mom said:


> I'm so sorry I didn't look this up earlier. I guess I was sort of shell shocked. Here's a link where you can leave a condolence message:
> Hamilton's Funeral Home
> Yes, according to his Jewish faith, he will be buried tomorrow. He had arranged this when he found out how ill he was. I believe the burial will be in Mt. Vernon but I'm not sure about the specifics.


 
Thank you FM. So noted.


----------



## Toots (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh no, this news makes me very sad.  When I first heard about what Dave was diagnosed with, I feared for him.  My step-dad died of the very same thing last year.  Once your body stops making platelets and white blood cells it is very dangerous and can affect so many other things in your body (immune system for example).

Poor Dave, I am so sad for him.  He was a very nice guy.


----------



## ella/TO (Jan 29, 2009)

How very sad!....what we do here in Toronto is, send a donation to a favourite charity in memory. I'm sure if one just sends a card it will be equally appreciated.
May he rest in peace.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm stunned.  He will be missed. Thought and prayers are going out to his family.


----------



## jeninga75 (Jan 29, 2009)

He will be missed...


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 29, 2009)

quicksilver said:


> Oh no, no , no. Oh God. My heart hurts.
> Oh this can't be.
> What the HE** happened?
> What
> ...


 
Yes, I am! I have gotten this far in the thread and I had to respond. I can tell you all that Dave was so touched by all the prayers, love and concern everyone showed him here. He was an old-fashioned man who shared some of my father's traits. He had a very kind heart but he knew what he wanted and liked things his way. I think that is what endeared me to him so quickly. I did my best to distract him and chat about food and life. I shall miss him very much and it is more than I can bear right now.
Thanks for letting us know Terry. I will add him to the list at Temple so that shiva will be said for him. He would have really liked that.


----------



## RobsanX (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm so very sorry to hear this. I only knew him for a short time, but I'm still very sad. It's obvious that Dave's kindness has touched so many people.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 29, 2009)

I didn't know Dave, but I'm so sorry to hear that such a beloved member of this community has passed.  My prayers are with his family, personal friends and all of you on this site that loved him so much! Hugggggggggs.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

OMG NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!He was doing better!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oh Dave, God Bless you!!! I will miss you!!!


----------



## mikki (Jan 29, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this (tears streaming down my face) alls I can think of is how he took the time to PM me a spacial message and the poem Rainbow Bridge when I put my my sweet dog to sleep. That poem is exactly what I needed and he seemed to know that. RIP Gramps we all love you!!!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 29, 2009)

I am crying and broken hearted as well. How did this happen so fast I thought he would be OK for a while? I hope he got the card I sent him a week ago. Iam in total shock as I did not expect this at all


----------



## bullseye (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this.  I know that such sad news so often follows closely on the heels of encouraging news from the medical people, but I'll never get used to it.  Rest in peace, Dave Hutchins, rest in peace.


----------



## Essiebunny (Jan 29, 2009)

My deepest sympathy to his family and friends. He is at peace, now.


----------



## Constance (Jan 29, 2009)

Dear Dave...

I'll see you on the other side. God bless you.


----------



## Maidrite (Jan 29, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about Dave  . May GOD watch over his family and comfort them. Dave was a fun loving man that enjoyed a full life and we were very blessed to get to share some of that time and some of his memories with him.


----------



## Saphellae (Jan 29, 2009)

God bless Dave and may God open his Kingdom to you... you will be sorely missed.


----------



## AllenOK (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh my gosh!  I am not with it!  I missed this by a day!

Our thoughts are with Dave and his family.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear this. A really valued and cherished member of our family gone. I'm so glad that our DC  "angels" were able to let him know how much everyone here cared for him. I think he had a difficult road ahead of him, as others have mentioned, he was very very ill. I'm can't help but be glad he won't have to endure it, but he has left a big Dave-shaped hole here that won't be filled.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 30, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this.  I was afraid that was going to be the news when we hadn't heard anything from him for the past couple of days.  

I am so sad. He was such a lovely man and a good friend to us here.

I am glad we were able to "be there" for him, and I think he was too.

Rest in peace, Dave.  No more pain.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 30, 2009)

Fisher's Mom said:


> I'm so sorry I didn't look this up earlier. I guess I was sort of shell shocked. Here's a link where you can leave a condolence message:
> Hamilton's Funeral Home
> Yes, according to his Jewish faith, he will be buried tomorrow. He had arranged this when he found out how ill he was. I believe the burial will be in Mt. Vernon but I'm not sure about the specifics.



Thanks, Terry. "Shell shocked"  is a good description. I have an empty hole in my stomach.  

This isn't a Jewish funeral home, but maybe there aren't any in his town.


----------



## cara (Jan 30, 2009)

what can I say..?? Nothing.. *sigh*
I still have the card for him lying here... didn't made it to the PO yesterday.. 

I hope he finds his peace now in the hands of god..


----------



## Adillo303 (Jan 30, 2009)

I liked Dave and I hope that his family will know the comfort of the lord. Rest in Peace.

AC


----------



## Myop (Jan 30, 2009)

Rip!


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 30, 2009)

Very sad. May he rest in peace.


----------



## smoke king (Jan 30, 2009)

That is sad news indeed FM. Its of some comfort to know that he passed peacefully. Thoughts and prayers going out to his family and friends.

I wish I'd gotten to know him better. May he rest in peace.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh, my gosh, I have no words ...........


----------



## B'sgirl (Jan 30, 2009)

Dave was always so positive and willing to stand up for what he felt was right! I hope he is at peace now!


----------



## David Cottrell (Jan 30, 2009)

To the family - Dave fought the good fight and can one ask for more. He's resting with Abram now, in God's heart.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 30, 2009)

I wonder if we have an email address to send this thread's responses and the other 2 threads about Dave to. For/to his niece, or through the funeral home.
It would be nice to let his family know how much he was cared about.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 30, 2009)

I was wondering about that, too, quicksilver. I thought I'd call his step-son in a couple of days and ask if he would like to have the links sent to him. I know Dave's sister doesn't have a computer and isn't computer literate.


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 30, 2009)

I cannot add much more to all the sentiments that have been previously said, but I do know is that he will be greatly missed!!


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 30, 2009)

I still mourn his loss. I feel like I have gone from the frying pan into the fire. He was here and now he is not. My mom is sick and I do not know what the future holds for her. My mom has always said, "When we are gone, we are gone forever." It is why it is so important to me to keep the memory of my loved ones alive and to remind people to do the same. We have Dave's posts here unless the board crashes. It is a small piece of the man that I will cherish. I never got to send him the challah recipe and how to braid it in a special way that he had wanted from me. I never got to bake for him the poppyseed cream cheese pastry. There was so much promise and it is all dashed. May Dave rest in peace. I am thankful that he will no longer experience pain and I am grateful for the time that I knew him. We had many special conversations and I felt like I had known him forever. We just clicked like I did when I met Andy--another foodie, former caterer. I hope they find each other in heaven. They have a lot in common.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 31, 2009)

> My mom has always said, "When we are gone, we are gone forever."



sorry to disagree with your Mom, Susan, but I have found that is just not the case.  Those I've loved the most who have gone to the other side are often with me, not only in my thoughts, but in some of the most unexpected ways.  You just cannot touch them.

The last time I was with my Dad was three weeks before he passed.  One day as I was walking into the living room to bring him a snack, I heard him talking to someone. He was  not on the phone, so I asked him if there was someone in the room.  He said yes, Nate and Lill (his brother and sister who had each passed many years before), can't you see them? They are right over there.

I had heard from close friends, and read of folks speaking of seeing departed loved ones shortly before their death, so I gently left the room and let him continue. I felt pretty certain that I was seeing him that weekend for the last time.

My point is, if Nate and Lill were gone forever, how could they have come to  escort Daddy home?


----------



## licia (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm so sorry about the passing of Dave. It is amazing how we feel like we know these people who have barely touched our lives, but we feel so sad when we realize they aren't here for us anymore except for what they've left behind. I wish I had kept the messages back and forth to Dave. I found one from Barbara that I hadn't remembered and felt so much better reading it.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 31, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> sorry to disagree with your Mom, Susan, but I have found that is just not the case. Those I've loved the most who have gone to the other side are often with me, not only in my thoughts, but in some of the most unexpected ways. You just cannot touch them.
> 
> The last time I was with my Dad was three weeks before he passed. One day as I was walking into the living room to bring him a snack, I heard him talking to someone. He was not on the phone, so I asked him if there was someone in the room. He said yes, Nate and Lill (his brother and sister who had each passed many years before), can't you see them? They are right over there.
> 
> ...


 
June it is ok to disagree with my mom, you are allowed. lol Her mom, my grandma use to "see" deceased family members, too. It is one of those areas where those who have not experienced may find it hard to understand. We may have faith in an afterlife but do not know of its existence until we ourselves are there. I ask my mom if she has dreamt of my father or her parents and she always says that she has not.

I understand my mom's point. She can no longer have that physical relationship with her Beloved family members. She can't go to her parents' house or restaurant. My father is not here to take care of her and protect her in the way he had. She cannot kiss him. This is what she meant. Her life changed drastically with the loss of the man she loved for more than 53 years. Also, years from now when all of the family members who knew my father are gone, who will be there to remember him? Cemetaries are filled with the names of ordinary people who meant a lot to people at one time but whose history is lost. This is what my mom meant.


----------



## radhuni (Feb 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Feb 3, 2009)

I thought y'all would like to know that Dave's step-son called me this morning and I now have his email address. I told him about this thread and the others and he said he'd like to read them so I'm sending him the links. He is the person who handled Dave's burial and is a lovely man.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks, FM.  They should have the card I mailed by now.  I was just thinking of Dave this morning so this was good timing indeed.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks Terry , he is the one who called me to let me know Gramps had the problem to begin with..Very nice man. Thanks for letting us know..Everyone here should be so at peace with themselves for the love and thoughtfulness they gave to Dave.
Thank you friends

kades


----------



## Bilby (Feb 10, 2009)

Sorry to hear of Dave's passing. Condolences to his loved ones.


----------

